# A Cat Story



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Last July, when I visited my son and his family, I noticed little bowls of kibble and water on their deck. There was a cat living under the deck! It was a very pretty cat, petite, longish hair that would rush to join me when I was outside, purring and trying to thread around my legs. Frankly, I was afraid that it might be brimming with disease refused to pet it, even though it obviously craved affection and I love cats. I lectured my son that since he was feeding it, it was his cat and he needed to take it to a vet for shots and neutering. 

Shortly after my visit, a raccoon decided to sample the cat’s kibble and a ruckus broke out on the deck. DS chased off the raccoon and let the deck dweller kittie inside their mud room which can be closed off from the rest of the house. The cat was then taken to the vet, given all the appropriate shots and spayed, and the vet’s office found the cat has been chipped. The owner’s first name was misspelled, the number no longer in service - a cautionary aside if your pets are chipped. Anyway, sleuthing tax records with the last name, DS finds a likely match, with a Martha for a Marsha. Only a few blocks away.

Turns out their son moved home to finish a degree and brought his GSD. The cat kept running away. They had given it up for dead. They offered to reimburse DS for every dollar of expense, but if he would just keep the cat they would be so grateful. My son says they are only foster parenting the cat, named “Callie”. Ha! The cat uses a doggie door that came with the house, to get from the deck to the mud room. She sleeps in a box or a blanket that are on top of the dryer. She has a canvas tent with a mat on top of the table on the deck. The best thing is that the first word out of my grandson’s mouth every morning is catcat. Mama and Dada are a bit jealous. The second best thing is when I’m having my tea or coffee on the deck, I can pet and fondle the ears and chin of a very sweet cat. Callie seems to know the command “up” so Wyatt, can be obsessed and escape claws.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Foster fail there I think. What a nice way to get nice cat for Wyatt to enjoy as his first family pet. I'm guessing you went to them for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I had so much fun visiting and toddler wrangling. I knew the cat was there to stay, hence the lecture, but the new parents were stressed and doing magical thinking about the cat. Thank you, raccoon, for the push! Catcat is so sweet, every caress is appreciated and now that I don’t have to worry about cat scratch fever, rabies etc. I can be an indulgent cat grandmother. She’s on the Christmas list


----------

